# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Παιχνίδια για παπαγάλους. >  Χειροποίητο σπιτάκι για παπαγαλάκια

## CyberPanos

Μπορειτε να το φτιαξετε για οτι ειδους παπαγαλο θελετε υπολογιζοντας χοντρικα της διαστασεις του χαρτονιου
ειναι παρα πολυ ευκολο και γρηγορο,εγω χρησιμοποιησα απο κουτι παπουτσιών το πανω μερος,ενα ψαλιδι,δυο πιαστρακια τα οποια βρισκετε απο χρωματοπωλειο,και 1-2 παλιες τρυπιες καλτσες....ναι αυτες στο βαθος του συρταριου της οποιες δεν φορατε ποτε...να ομως που χρησιμευσαν σε κατι επιτελους  :: 

Και το αποτελεσμα:

----------


## Kostakos

Φοβερή ιδέα λες να το κάνω άυριο? αλλά τα πιαστράκια λίγο έχω θέμα... που να τα βρω εδώ που μένω!

----------


## CyberPanos

Δεν ειναι τιποτα μπορεις να βαλεις συρμα κανονικό η πλαστικοποιημενο, σχοινί, σπάγκο κλπ...

----------


## Kostakos

Δε ξέρω... θα ψάξω το σπίτι, κάπου έχει πάρει το μάτι μου ένα!!  Πάντως η ιδέα φοβερή και με υλικά που έυκολα βρίσκει κανείς! Τhnx Πάνο

----------


## saxo_29

Πανο, το ριγκνεκ μπαινει μεσα; Εαν ναι.. τι διαστασεις το εφτιαξες;

----------


## CyberPanos

Ναι μπαινει μεσα κανονικα,αλλα επειδη ειναι λιγο πιο βαρια τα ρινγνεκ απο κοκατιλ,μπατζι κλπ,κοιτα το χαρτονι που θα παρεις να ειναι σκληρουτσικο και να μην σπαει πολυ ευκολα,διαστασεις δεν θυμαμαι το εκανα χοντρικα με το ματι ωστε να χωραει....

----------


## saxo_29

Οκ αντί για χαρτόνι σκέφτομαι να βάλω κομμάτια πλεξιγκλας η πλαστικό.

----------


## cute

πολύ ωραίο πανό!!!άμα το κουτσουλανε όμως?

----------


## CyberPanos

Συνηθως,βγαζουν εξω τον ποπο και κουτσουλανε εξω,οπως και στην φωλια,αν κουτσουλαει θα πρεπει να το καθαρισεις.... :Party0020:

----------


## ellaki

τέλειο!!!! εγώ όμως έχω δυο μωράκια να του κάνω από ένα ξεχωριστό?? η ένα μεγάλο για να χωράνε και τα 2???

----------


## CyberPanos

Καλυτερα ξεχωριστα θα ελεγα! :wink:

----------


## Nikos_V

χαχα απο καλτσα ε? ναι θα το δοκιμασω!!!

----------


## Viki_❤

Δεν ειχα τα πιαστρακια οποτε εβαλα κορδελα... Παντος τελεια ιδεα!  :winky:  
Mια ερωτηση.. Η κορδελα ειναι βλαβερη?

----------


## Margarita_Neibis

Δε θα έχεις πρόβλημα αν δεν την μασουλάνε. Βλέποντας και κάνοντας.
Και γω της είχα της δικιάς μου φτιάξει.
Πολύ καλή ιδέα.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Aυτα τα "σπιτακια" δεν μπορει να τα βλεπουν σαν ιδανικες φωλιες και να φουντωνουν τις ορμονες τους;

----------


## Paok04

Πολύ ωραίο. Το έκανα σε λιγο πιο απλή έκδοση. Αντι για το κουτί του χαρτονιού πήρα δυο ρολά από χαρτί υγείας. Τα έκοψα στη μεση και τα ένωσα ωστε να γίνουν ένας μεγαλος χάρτινος κύλινδρος. Πέρασα κλασσικα μετα κάλτσα και αντι να τα κρεμάσω με το πιαστρακι τρυπησα το πανω μερος και περασα ενα κορδονακι. Το ιδιο μου βγηκε απλα με πιο απλα υλικα, σε σχημα κυλινρος και λιιιιιγο μεγαλυτερο.

----------


## xrisam

::

----------


## mai_tai

Πολυ ομορφες οι κατασκευες -θα δοκιμασω κ εγω στα μικρα μου ..να δω αν θα τις τιμησουν..!Μια ερωτηση ομως...-Δεδομενο οτι καθονται σε κλαρακια-ξυλακια -πατηθρες...θα τους βολεψει να κοιμουνται εκει...ολο το βραδυ(Για τα δαχτυλα που θα ειναι τεντωμενα...λεω...)Εκτος κ αν το εχουν για παιχνιδι κ δεν κοιμουνται μεσα..!

----------


## greenalex1996

Παιδια προσοχη με αυτην την τεντουλα που κανετε... εχω ακουσει καμια 10αρια περιπτωσεις που το νυχι του πουλιου πιανεται και δεν μπορει να ελευθερωθει... μαλιστα ενος του ειχε παθει και ανακοπη το μπατζι :/

----------


## ioanniz

το εκανα κι εγω  :Happy:  Αλλα η Εβιτα επιμενει να κοιμαται  στην πατουρα του καθρεπτη, ο Δε Φιντελ εκει διπλα της.....θα την αφησω καμποσες μερες να δω το θα γινει

----------


## ioanniz

> Παιδια προσοχη με αυτην την τεντουλα που κανετε... εχω ακουσει καμια 10αρια περιπτωσεις που το νυχι του πουλιου πιανεται και δεν μπορει να ελευθερωθει... μαλιστα ενος του ειχε παθει και ανακοπη το μπατζι :/


λοιπον εγινε αυτο που ειπες......μπλεχτηκε το νυχι της στην καλτσα...

----------


## greenalex1996

> λοιπον εγινε αυτο που ειπες......μπλεχτηκε το νυχι της στην καλτσα...


Μη πεις οτι δεν το πα
Kαλα ειναι τωρα?

Sent from my Redmi 3 using Tapatalk

----------


## ioanniz

Ναι, μπλεχτηκε για λιγο και ελευθερωθηκε μονη της, αλλα οντως η καλτσα ειναι επικινδυνη, μπορεις πιστευω να το κανεις με τσοχα

----------

